# WY - Court blocks ban on roads



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Court blocks ban on roads 

CHEYENNE, Wyo. (AP) -- A federal judge Monday struck down a ban on road building in a third of America's national forests, saying the Clinton administration rule illegally designated wilderness areas. 

http://www.billingsgazette.com/inde...news/2003/07/15/build/wyoming/40-roadless.inc


----------

